# Dehydrating: round two



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I am marinating more meat right now in soy sauce, garlic, pepper, and some maple syrup for makin jerky tomorrow.
Right now the dehydrator (what the accepted acronym for that?) is full of apples and bananas. First time for those, I soaked em for a bit in oj with cinnamon.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> I am marinating more meat right now in soy sauce, garlic, pepper, and some maple syrup for makin jerky tomorrow.
> Right now the dehydrator (what the accepted acronym for that?) is full of apples and bananas. First time for those, I soaked em for a bit in oj with cinnamon.


Did you pat them dry? That was a mistake I made when I first started.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I usually add a few drops of liquid smoke to add that "real" jerky flavor! lol I even have hickory or mesquite.. eaters choice!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I realized way too late to pat them dry. It took most of them about 16 hours to finish. Wont make that mistake again, but they turned out pretty darned good.
The jerky is in now, prolly shouldve dried that off too, but I was in a rush this morning before work.
Once I get this down, I will start socking some away. I wanted to make sure I could be consistent before I stored stuff that wouldnt be as good as I want it.
I'll definitely try that liquid smoke, I do love that stuff.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I got great reviews on my jerky when I used to make tons of it. only one complaint-people complained that it wasn't soft like store bought.. You know how hard it is to convince folks that all those chemicals aren't really that good for ya? 
So I did find that if you like the sweet/hot types of jerky putting a goodly amount of sugar(brown sugar or honey etc.) will keep the meat kinda soft and pliable.
But I did makes some "chew" out of it and put it in the little round containers for a couple relatives.. I just ran it thru the food processor till it was all chopped up and fluffy.. they liked it quite well they just took pinches out. a few years later I saw in the store that they were selling shredded jerky in chew tins!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Should the honey/syrup, etc be put in the marinade? the jerky came out pretty tough, which I dont mind, but it just doesnt have enough flavor. for strict prep purposes that doesnt matter at all to me, but it would be nice to make some that actually tastes good.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I put it all right into the marinade. I also make mine pretty spicy and let the strips soak for a few hours to overnight... but go very lightly on any vinegars or acidic things like lemon juice etc.. they cook the meat before you even put it in the dehydrator.
If you have a vac-packer and vac-pack your meat in a bag or jar( I use a big mason jar and put the meat and marinade in and pull a vacuum and when you release it the meat will just suck that flavor in) you will probably have a more flavorful jerky.

You could also make your marinade and simmer it down by half and then use it on your meat. that would concentrate the flavors too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, I like the cooking down the marinade idea, will do that. I only put oj on the fruit, not on the meat.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like to try making some... anyone willing to offer a step by step for those of us new to making jerky? If not I can always google something.


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

I just finished my second batch ever in my life and thought it turned out great with just marinade! I can't wait to try all these other little flavor tips! Thanks a ton y'all!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Emerald said:


> I got great reviews on my jerky when I used to make tons of it. only one complaint-people complained that it wasn't soft like store bought.. You know how hard it is to convince folks that all those chemicals aren't really that good for ya?
> So I did find that if you like the sweet/hot types of jerky putting a goodly amount of sugar(brown sugar or honey etc.) will keep the meat kinda soft and pliable.
> But I did makes some "chew" out of it and put it in the little round containers for a couple relatives.. I just ran it thru the food processor till it was all chopped up and fluffy.. they liked it quite well they just took pinches out. a few years later I saw in the store that they were selling shredded jerky in chew tins!


I had the same issue, it made it where I stopped sharing so much. I did a low sodium for my FIL and he appreciated it, but was unable to eat it due to his teeth. He ended up grinding it up and eating it that way.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> I'd like to try making some... anyone willing to offer a step by step for those of us new to making jerky? If not I can always google something.


Go head and G it, but its pretty simple. 
Cut into strips. My Safeway has the stuff already cut into real thin strips perfect for jerky, but will thin slice any cut of meat you want. You want as least fat as possible in it. Seems to me the thinner the better, and I assume the store uses the deli slicer thingy to get em that thin. They dont charge you to cut it, so might as well have them do it, makes the prep a breeze. On my first batch I bought a steak and cut it myself. It was fine, but the pieces werent really big enough.
Marinade. Im just starting too, so Im gonna try some more of these ideas (liquid smoke!!!!! and more sweetness like honey/syrup) next batch.
Into the dehydrator!

My tip from a beginner: Start small. Start off with just a rack or two until you get the flavor right, or at least decent. The process itself is pretty simple, even with my ghetto DeH with no temp setting or thermometer. I love garlic in anything. I thought I was using a lot, but it didnt come through in the flavor at all, I'll prolly leave it out. I used soy sauce as the marinade base assuming it would ass enough salt, but it didnt and some people said it needed salt. Personally I would rather it be sweet.
The process is very simple, its the taste that matters. My bananas and apples turned out great with jsut some oj (for citric acid to prevent browning, although I dont see a big deal with them turning brown) and cinnamon.

Good luck! Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

Meat that you marinate for a while before cooking is the best. The flavor in them is the best.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This tme I marniated the jerky in about half liquid smoke, some soy sauce, onions, garlic, salt, cayenne pepper and maple syrup, all simmered down to an ultra concentrate. It smelled up the whole house, while I liked the smell, at least not too close to it, as it was simmering I put my nose over it and almost gagged it was so strong, and it came oout almost like glue.

I will put it all on soon. I have gotten word that I should take it out when half done, and soak it in marinade again, and it will absorb all the flavors like mad. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

oK, AFTER 4 HOURS IN THE DRYER, i TOOK IT ALL OUT. Whoops.

One tray went into a bath of soy sauce, liquid smoke, then 'battered' in brown sugar, pepper, and crushed red pepper, then into the oven at 350.
We shall see, this was all her idea.

The rest went back into a marinade for about 40 mins then back into the dryer.

It smells great in the house right now!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Did you say half liquid smoke?  OMGoodness! it may be inedible! I only use about 1/4 teaspoon for a whole batch of marinade! And even then it is very strong. If that is what happens just chop finely and add to a pot of beans to add flavor. Don't waste it!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Its almost done, and its pretty good. Its the pepper thats more overpowering, not the smoke.

The jerky turned out well, the stuff I half dehydrated and then baked is really really strong, but not from the smoke, its from the pepper both black and red.
Once I get a recipe down (recipe? hah! Im slingin stuff in a bowl!) I will start to store it away.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess it all depends on taste buds!  and probably on what brand/type liquid smoke you use... I have some that if I put that much in it would be chokey and nasty. 
I think at the moment I have mesquite/hickory in the cupboard.
I've tried marinating and smoking but I only have a hot smoker(still trying to talk hubs into making me a cold smoker) and it got "too smoky" and kind gross.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I happen to love anything with a smokey flavor.

Lagavulin!


----------

